

Show HN: USched – A command-line scheduler with a “natural” language and an API - pah
http://www.usched.org/

======
pah
Currently on its first public beta release: v0.1-beta-01. Contributions in any
form (ideas, code, testing, bugfixes ...) are very welcome.

